# Spearing prep work



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll be getting a custom spear and an ice saw. Putting the finishing touches on the flip shanty hole frame this weekend.
Hope to meet up with Chrisjan81 this summer to ogle some decoys!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> When is first ice???
> 
> What are you guys getting for the coming season?
> 
> ...


Gettin the jiffy pro 4 10" auger! Now lets hope we actually get a winter worth buying a powered auger

Get ahold of me when you have these saws ready. I want one.


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

This thread is given me the spearing itch. I need to build a floor for my shappel 6000 hub. I'm working on this decoy now. I forged a spear last year and I forge all my carving knives, so I my try to forge a new spear now that I have had alot more time on the anvil.








[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6871546745/"]P2121261 | Flickr - Photo Sharing![/ame]
[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6871546745/"]P2121261 | Flickr - Photo Sharing![/ame] by jasonmichalski, on Flickr
[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6871547935/"]P2121262 | Flickr - Photo Sharing![/ame]
[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6871547935/"]P2121262 | Flickr - Photo Sharing![/ame] by jasonmichalski, on Flickr
some more decoys I finshed this spring


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

Let use now how the saws turn out, I was thinking of making one but buying one is faster. I picked up two sets of ice tongs last winter, just need the saw.:lol:


----------

